# Simple Photography



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice job, how are you lighting the aquarium shots? They would be awesome without the reflection.


----------



## bmo (Jun 11, 2014)

the lighting is just the tank lights, finnex planted+ for the rams, and a 10w 5500k cfl on the crays tank. glare problem is probably coming my tv, and room light right. ill play around with some things next time to try to reduce glare. thanks for commenting!


----------

